# Advanced Reserve Firearms Training



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

There are still a few spots available at the Advanced Reserve Firearms Training the MA-VLEOA has scheduled in October. There are two separate - one-day training opportunities to choose from on either Saturday October 12th or 19th. The training will be held in Central, MA.

The prerequisite for this training is either the MPTC 20Hr. Reserve Firearms Training class, or a full time academy.

The training is being conducted in conjunction with MLEFIAA www.mlefiaa.org , and taught by MPTC Master Firearms Instructors. Check out our website for officer feedback from recent classes. www.mavleoa.org

*Advanced Reserve Firearms Course Overview*

Advanced class will include: Review of basics, go over shooting from cover including a qualification course using cover, downed /disabled officer drills- shooting, reloading and clearing malfunctions one handed along with 2 qualification courses using only one hand, a number of other drills- one will stressing shooting while moving. The class will finish up with shooting scenarios such as one modeled after the 4/11/86 FBI Miami shoot out.

For more information and to register click here: www.mavleoa.org 

Please share this email with any officer who may think would be interested.


----------

